

Facebook acquires Divvyshot - nivi
http://venturehacks.com/articles/divvyshot-angellist

======
nopassrecover
With this headline it is week old news. A better summary is "The angels behind
Facebook acquired Divvyshot" or something similar.

~~~
nivi
I thought I wrote the headline as "Facebook acquires AngelList startup". Maybe
I made a mistake.

~~~
johnswamps
I think one of the moderators changed it.

~~~
nivi
I also stupidly forgot to list YC as an investor. Fixed.

------
aditya
Has anyone on HN (other than Divvyshot and the other stealth YC startup) used
AngelList?

What has your experience been like, and would you recommend it?

~~~
NEPatriot
If you have traction and need money you should apply. Nivi and Naval are like
your uncle that's connected and knows everyone. If they think your start up is
promising it will be shown to the right people. I applied.

